# A Story of a Girl - By Da Games Elite (~BBW (Multiple), ~~WG, Lesbians, Eating)



## Da Games Elite (Nov 22, 2010)

_~BBW (Multiple), ~~WG, Lesbians, Eating_

[Authors Note:]Before I start this story, I just wanna say that the last few stories I finished here ended up causing quite a bit of controversy with the editors on this site, so Ive refrained from posting for awhile. WellIve decided to spark a bit more controversy (though nothing the editors should be upset byno underage children over a metric ton this timeit was supposed to be disturbing, so please dont kill me) with this little story. Well, enough vanity writing. Heres my tale, simply titled:

*
A Story of a Girl 
By Da Games Elite
*
(what, were you expecting a good title?)
*
Part 1*​
Listen, Kelly, Ill call you once I finish with class later, okay? Love ya! Hastily, Melody Iscariot snapped her phone shut with a little flip of her delicate fingers, shoving her phone straight back into the jacket of her blazer. She took a few dancing steps forward, a small little grin on her lips, before waltzing toward the massive building a few dozen yards ahead of her, towering over her. The mass of students, buzzing in the background kind of like hornets, were just white noise as the words her girlfriend said still echoed in her head.

Sure, the words themselves were nothing really important, just a few I love yous and day-to-day events, but it was the voice that spoke them that left an imprint on Melodys mind. That angelic tone, that beautiful serenade drifting into her ears! It was enough to make her blush, make her toes buckle inward in joy as she giggled to herself. She tucked a lock of brown hair behind her ear, her lips curling into a tight little, goofy little grin as she bounced through the front doors to the Delta Building. (Jehovah University thought it was clever for naming their class buildings after Greek letters)

Melody hastily ran into the bathroom to manage some business. After hastily ridding her bowels of the pressure forming within, she went to wash her hands, glancing through the musty, slightly cracked mirror standing up against the wall before her. Despite the run down appearance of the bathroom, what with its cracked, moldy tiles and the filth building up on the corners of the room, Melody felt joy filling her heart. The mirror might as well have been the Evil Queen from Snow Whites looking glass, informing Melody that she was the fairest maiden in the land (Kelly was a close second, however). Brown hair cut down to her jaw line emphasizing her angular, heart shaped face. Her body was lithe, though not without hips and breasts that would attract any boys eye.

Though she didnt care about them.

She left the bathroom, stretching slightly, yawning slowly to herself. She glanced lazily at her watch, and, with a jolt, came to realize that there were only two minutes until class. She bolted up the stairs, sprinted with her mighty legs to her distant classroom, dashing through the threshold before colliding headlong into her seat. She nearly stumbled, had it not been for her agile feet and legs managing to keep her from soaring into the wall, and rather plop her tight derriere into her seat. Hands folded on her desk as she took a second to catch her breath.

Smooth, a voice said from behind. Melody glanced to see a boy, a certain Jeremy Alexander staring straight at her, smirking mildly in his seat. Melody shot him a dirty look. Had she not preferred the subtle inward cliffs of the female reproductive organ, maybe shed give that lantern jawed man a second look. Rather, she turned away, inflating her chest with an air of superiority as she disregarded him.

Ya know, Melody, Jeremy continued, apparently not aware that she was shunning him, a slight grin on his lips, his deep, baritone voice echoing into her ears, I know of just the place where you and I can hang out together. A nice trail into the mountains, whaddya say?

No thanks. Had this guy not tried hitting on her since the beginning of school two weeks ago, maybe, just maybe, Melody would give him the time of day for a proper response, but, alas, this guy, this creep, had relentlessly hit on her since she first arrived on campus. He had first laid eyes on her during some ceremony, probably one of the tours for everyone too lazy to attend more than one open house. Since then, the bastard had been popping up a lot.

A bit too much.

Ms. Iscariot, would you like to share your conversation with Mr. Alexander to the class?

#

Was that your girlfriend, Kelly?

Kelly Peters hastily shoved cell into the pocket of her skirt, her round cheeks blushing deep scarlet. She plopped herself down onto her bed, the mattress buckling slightly under her weight as her roommate walked in. Helena Nolybab shed her black leather jacket onto the floor, keeping on her dark Evanescence t-shirt, pulled tightly over her breasts as she brushed her brow with a towel wrapped around her shoulders. Her dyed locks of black tumbled down to her hips, each strand sweaty as she took a few seconds to breathe.

Kelly rested her hands on her lap, or whatever was left of it that her stomach, which pushed gently forward underneath her rather large breasts, didnt consume as well. She wanted to speak, to explain her situation, but, alas, her throat had dried up like a desert. Her locks of brown tumbled down over her shoulders, and hopefully could veil her embarrassed face as she glanced away from Kelly, who glanced down at her with a passing look of disdain. Figures, she mumbled, glancing toward a water bottle standing on her bedside table. Helena neither offered or denied Kelly a bottle, but instead chugged down the one she had, crushing the bottle in her fist before tossing it into the recycling bin. Her purple eyes scrutinized Kelly for a moment before she tore her shirt off, throwing it into the hamper, and allowed her svelte body to dry off, her abdominal muscles coated with sweat. Just need to shower, Helena mumbled, walking into the bathroom, trading her dark sneakers in for flip-flops.

Kelly withdrew her cell from her tight pocket, sighing slightly, finding her voice return. Why couldnt her vocal cords untie themselves when it was necessary to speak? She rose from her bed, instead seating herself down at her computer, opening up a window to type her new report. Her fingers danced across the keyboard, hastily recording all the information stored in her head. In the meantime, the soothing sound of water spraying in the other room soothed Kelly, each droplet dancing across Helenas smooth skin, running between her muscles, down alongside her gentle breasts, caressing her nether regions.

She had just written that lovely description on her bio paper.

She hastily deleted it, before glancing over at the photograph she kept on the side of her laptop. It was a picture of herself with Melody, the two of them arm in arm, cuddled close together. Her cheeks were pressing against Melodys, and the two of them were almost competing for room, struggling against one another. While Kellys neck was a little too plump for veins to really pop out, Melodys neck was visibly strained by the attempt to push her girlfriend aside.

That was taken four months and fifteen pounds ago.

One bag of potato chips later, the paper found itself finished and Kelly found Helena leaving the bathroom, heavy steam wafting out of it. She glanced over at her roommate, squeezing her hair of water. Hey, offers still on the table to go to the gym with me if you want.

No, thats fine. Im not really cut out for weight lifting, Kelly said, the embarrassment of being caught talking to her lover fading away, though not forgotten.

Your choice. Your body, Helena replied off-handedly, allowing Kelly to rest her thick, bountiful arms on her belly, her chubby cheeks still filling with blush. She tucked her head inward, as though to pull it through her shoulders. Her slight double chin kept her from pulling away too much, however, forcing her to bare witness to her roommates sculpted body as she changed, slowly, in front of her.

She hid away in memories instead.

She remembered the day she first came to meet Melody. She had been a merely pudgy sixteen year old at the time, tending to books at the local library. The girl, who at the time hadnt come out of the closet and still acted very much like a girl, had come to her asking for a DVD. Well, she specifically asked an older adult who never met her before, but she redirected Melody to Kelly after hearing the name of said DVD and knowing a younger person would be better suited to help her.

What DVD did you say? Kelly had said, in a soft, whispery voice.

Melody had blushed at this. In retrospect, she wasnt sure whether her future girlfriend had blushed because she was embarrassed to talk to a girl like Kelly or whether she was simply embarrassed about what she was about to ask for. Perhaps it was both. Regardless, Melody finally said, in an uncharacteristically soft tone, Where do you keep your Sailor Moon DVDs?

Oh, uh, borrowing one for your younger sister or something? Kelly had asked, guiding Melody to the anime DVDs.

Yeah, sure, lets say that, Melody had replied, glancing hastily over her shoulder to ensure no one had been watching. Melody hastily grabbed the DVDs, hiding them in a bag she kept strapped around her chest. It emphasized the size of her boobs, which attracted Kellys attention. She couldnt look too odd, so she had to make quick glances, a second at her boobs, another at her eyes, one second at the boobs, another at her eyes. Melody was too embarrassed to notice a thing.

Uh, listen, you can only take three DVDs out at a time, Kelly said, softly.

Oh, only three? Meldoy stammered, blushing.

Look, if you really want, Ill borrow the next three later, and Ill lend you them. As long as the library gets them back in the end, theyll never notice.

Youd be willing to do that? Melody stammered, outright hugging Kelly. That was the first time they touched.

Even now, Kelly felt tingles run up her spin as she recalled just how it felt, for Melody to sink into her bountiful flesh, her stomach wrapping and ensnaring her gently, her small breasts pushed up against her larger chest, her body squashed slightly as the smaller girl nestled her head against her cheeks. It was then that Kelly knew she had to ask her out, had to--

Hey, did ya hear what I said?

Huh?

I asked, Helena mumbled, running a gloved hand up through her hair as she finished dressing, Did ya finish the math assignment yet?

Oh, not yet, Kelly replied, blushing a deeper shade of red.

Dammit, now Ill actually have to do it, sighed Helena, Look, is there any way you can get that done in the next hour or so? I need to copy off of you, or else Ill fail. Ill do a favor for you later, alright?

Kelly doubted shed return the favor.

Nevertheless, she did what her roommate requested.

#

So, how was class, anyway?

Eh, not too bad, Melody replied, folding her arms behind her head as she rested on her bed. Her roommate, Peg (old sounding name), was a bespectacled girl. She was sort of porky, though not nearly as plump and delicious as her Kelly. Oh, now she was the prize pig, someone shed just love to eat right up, to consume and digest so thoroughly, to consume and assimilate with her so they could be one, her gentle breaths one with hers as they pulsated together, caressed each other thoroughly, and-- 

Jesus, she had some screwed up fantasies.

Hey, you going to that Lit Club meeting again? Peg asked, hastily clicking as bullets ricocheted within the confines of her screen. 

Yeah, I guess, Melody replied with a shrug, rising to her feet, hands in her pants pockets as she approached her computer, a grin on her lips. She pressed her fingers against her soft hips. There was enough flesh on them to look quite sexy, but not enough to look pudgy. She wouldnt look cute fat. Only a few girls did, and when they pulled off that look, they were quite beautiful. Kelly was one such girl, if not the prime example.

You arent gonna just sit on your ass watching anime again, are ya? Peg asked, grunting in frustration as her digital avatar had his brains blown out.

Depends, Melody asked, sneaking up behind Peg, wrapping her arms around her middle, pressing each of her fingers against her underbelly, a flirty little grin on her lips. The geeky girls cheeks filled with vulnerable blush as Melody whispered gently in her ear, Are you gonna just sit on your ass all night playing Team Fortress 2?

Peg remained petrified for a few moments before her character respawned, and was shot again. She shrugged Melody off, mumbling, You already have a girlfriend.

Yeah, but she isnt hear, is she? Melody teased, Whaddya say? You and me, tonight. Itll get a lot of people talking.

Im straight.

I can change that. Melody couldnt keep a serious face any longer. She couldnt help but giggle to herself, releasing her helpless roommate before turning to her clothing, smirking, Sorry, but youre such a good sport, Peg.

For a moment or two, I actually thought you were gonna rape me, if ya didnt do it every other day, Peg mumbled, Goin to dinner?

Yeah, Melody replied, throwing on boyish clothing once more. She made the mistake of dressing girly the first day, and ended up with that Gaston-wannabe on her tail 24/7. She wasnt going to risk another stalker following her without a struggle, was she? If she dressed like a boy, half of the would-be stalkers would confuse her for a very girly man, while the other half would recognize shes clearly not interested. The only people not warded off would be the lesbian girls who were into their partners dressing up as men, and, truthfully, Melody wouldnt mind them stalking her.

Still, Melody wished that Kelly wouldve been accepted to Jehovah. They both just received scholarships to very different schools. She planned on visiting Kelly soon, like in the next week or so, and they didnt live THAT far apart, just an hour, maybe an hour and a half. She couldnt wait to wrap her arms around her lovers soft, convex torso, feeling her soft, jelly like belly envelop her slender waist once more, feel their bodies churn as one, eat up her prize pig--

There she went again!

At the lunch hall, aptly named the Caesar, perhaps after the salad or that dead Italian guy, she smirked. She had strapped her breasts down under her tight shirt, her ripped denim jacket NOT matching with her darker loose jeans. Anyone without a Y chromosome would have an aneurism over how these two articles of clothing didnt match, but the average guy? Oh, unless they were gayer than Freddy Mercury and Brunos hypothetical love child, they wouldnt give a shit.

The lunch ladies took one glance at her, and shook their heads. Smirking to herself, she helped herself to some food, amused how she was receiving a lot of attention, though not the kind she didnt want, seeing as how there wasnt a single guy who looked at her boobs, though she did catch a few girls looking at her butt. That being said, after helping her to a light chicken and some veggies, she found the room devoid of people she could call a friend, though, logically, considering she didnt have many here, that wouldnt be too shocking. Finally, her eyes landed on a girl alone at a lunch table.

It was time to play the flirt once more.

She approached the table, deepening her voice slightly. The girl was busy eating some rabbit food, a fork held between her pudgy fingers, pudgy fingers attached to a chubby hand, a chubby hand attached to a plump arm, a plump arm attached to soft shoulders, soft shoulders attacked to bountiful boobs, bountiful boobs resting on a bulging belly, a bulging belly on top of thick thighs, and thick thighs sticking out from under a bubble butt. 

In other words, she was a beautiful cutie.

Her cherubic face glanced up as Melody cleared her throat, faking a boyish voice. She was a redhead, her cheeks covered in freckles as her curly hair rested on her head. Shoulder length--no, mid chest. Just the way she liked it. Her emerald eyes examined her as Melody spoke, a grin on her lips. Excuse me, ya wouldnt mind if I sat here, would you?

Uh, no, not at all, she said, her voice low, uncertain, perhaps even amused.

Heh, thanks, Melody plopped herself down, smiling flintily as she began eating her dish.

Is that chicken any good? the pudgy girl asked.

Eh, its alright, but wouldnt you rather know my name than what my food tastes like?

Uh, not really. Im kinda hungry.

Melody grinned, I can understand. You must just be coming off of a long, painful diet, and crave some real food, am I right?

The girl raised an eyebrow, confused. Uh, yeah, right. Look, girl, I--

Girl? Hah! I fear youre mistaken, Im actually--

Yeah, I dont exactly have time for this crap. Im not stupid, ya know, sighed the girl, rising up, leaving Melody behind as her freckles disappeared behind her blush.

Hey, wait, Im just kidding! Melody mumbled, trying to catch her arm, just to feel her chub under her fingers, but she was long gone. Maybe next time she shouldnt be so direct.

Uh, is this seat taken?

Melody glanced over at the sound of the voice, not soft like Kellys serenade, but rather chirpy, high, girly. Behind her stood a chubby blonde haired girl. Her white shirt was pulled snuggly around her breasts and stomach, her denim jacket concealing most of her bulk, but failing to hide her arms considering the arms of the jacket were ripped off. She stood over Melody, resting her hands on her belly with a look of mild eagerness, her hands full with a bowl of salad. What was it with girls and salad, anyway? Melody smirked to herself, and said, Sure, why not?

I saw that other girl left, so I kinda felt bad for ya, this newcomer replied, shrugging her pudgy shoulders.

Great to see Im the subject of pity, sighed Melody, replying, unable to deny she did feel a little dejected after her rejection. She wasnt planning on being serious with her, just having some fun. She wasnt going to do anything, she rationalized, seeing as how she was still attached to Kelly at her hefty hip. Maybe shed have fun with this bubbly bubble-butted girl.

Well, Im Amara, by the way, Blondie said, smiling as she nodded cheerfully.

Oh, okay, Melody replied, examining the way Amaras forearm and upper arm pressed against one another, spreading out delicately across each others soft, creamy surface, as she fed herself salad. Her jaws were difficult to see under her flesh, but she could see them mashing up those veggies, an adorable smile on her lips. 

So whats your name?

UhBrian?

No, really. Thats a terrible disguise, by the way, Amara replied, The least you could do is match.

Clearly someone missed the point, sighed Melody, with a grin, But what would you recommend?

Amara shrugged, her cleavage bouncing slightly. Uh, dunno. I dont usually dress up like a guy--oh, hey Rachel!

Rachel, a short, skinny Asian girl, sat down at Amaras side. She had a mousey sort of face, not unattractive at all, but just cute in a very different way. Her nose twitched slightly as she glanced over at Melody. She glanced over at Amara, and asked, in a high voice, So, uh, whos the cross dresser?

Eh, dunno. Whats your name again?

Its Melody, Melody confessed, I was just trying to avoid some, uh, negative attention.

Oh? From who? Rachel queried.

Ya know who Jeremy Alexander is? Melody asked, only to receive her answer in the form of two blank, vacant faces, Apparently not.

Well, Im guessing hes an as munching asshole? Rachel asked.

That sums it up, yeah. Well, just want to throw him off, ya know? Melody asked, Maybe he wont notice--

Melody! Apparently not.

She glanced over her shoulder to see Jeremy approach, wearing a varsity jacket from his old high school. (seriously, who wears that stuff after you leave? Its just sad and pathetic) He bounded over, wrapping an arm around Melodys slender shoulder, pulling her up. Hey, you wanna go over to my table and eat? Im sure youd have a grand ol time with me!

Uh, look, Jeremy, how many times do I have to tell you Im not interested? Melody asked, her voice flat and unenthusiastic, Is your skull thicker than a friggen stone or something?

Apparently, Jeremys brain capacity couldnt comprehend the idea of rejection, as he only pressed tighter against Melodys form, laughing to himself, Oh, you kidder! Hey, were having a party tonight, and--

Well, we invited her first, so shes busy. Sorry, Amara pointed out, jumping into the conversation with a grin on her lips. She pulled Melody out from Jeremys arms with a good deal of difficulty. She nearly stumbled backward (Melody did fall back, but had to thank Amaras breasts for breaking her fall) Maybe another time.

Maybe so, Jeremy laughed, How about we have a rain check?

Sounds like a plan! Amara called back, Nice meeting you.

After Jeremy was out of ear shot, Melody mumbled, Mind if we have another party every night this week?

Eh, maybe.


----------



## IrishBard (Nov 22, 2010)

this is a good start to the story, and I hope you do more.


----------



## Da Games Elite (Nov 22, 2010)

IrishBard said:


> this is a good start to the story, and I hope you do more.


I intend on finishing it. ^_^ There is a lot of story to tell...and I won't feel accomplished unless I leave an impact on the readers.


----------



## bloke_who_likes_bbw (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice story.


----------



## Tement (Nov 23, 2010)

I do enjoy your stories, DGE. Looking forward to seeing this continued.



Da Games Elite said:


> …no underage children over a metric ton this time…



Call my curiosity morbid... Do I really want to know the details? :huh:


----------



## Da Games Elite (Nov 24, 2010)

Tement said:


> I do enjoy your stories, DGE. Looking forward to seeing this continued.
> 
> 
> 
> Call my curiosity morbid... Do I really want to know the details? :huh:



Well, the Stepfather was a horror-WG I wrote that used extreme body horror to deconstruct the traditional tropes of WG...but let's say that when you try to write an intentionally disturbing story on a board mostly occupied by erotica, sometimes it gets confused for being....well, you get the idea. I had to rewrite a lot of the story, eliminate deaths, and, the one thing that stood out for me, the disturbing ending which ended on a VERY dark note...and involved a young girl weighing over a metric ton, but these things happen. ^_^ If you look hard enough in the recesses of the internet, you'll find the uncut version...maybe...

But I'm glad you enjoy my stories. ^_^


----------

